# Visa run grace period



## sabss7 (Nov 20, 2010)

I am due a visa run mid Feb usually go from UAE to Hatta, Oman but may have to go over by a few days...do you get fined at Hatta border if your over your 30 days if so how much....Or is there a grace period ? If so what is it for UK passport holders ?
Info appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Grace period is a week or 10 days but some people have been fined regardless, if you do get fined tell them about the grace period. The fine is about 200 first day and 100 for each day after that.


----------



## sabss7 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## chelle0406 (Jan 31, 2011)

sabss7 said:


> Thank you !


Hi, I have literally walked back in the door 5 mins ago from doing a visa run. i hold a UK passport and was 6 days over, you get 10 days grace period for definate. I didnt get fined at all.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

chelle0406 said:


> Hi, I have literally walked back in the door 5 mins ago from doing a visa run. i hold a UK passport and was 6 days over, you get 10 days grace period for definate. I didnt get fined at all.


I used to say that until I heard people get fined, never heard of it personally though so I guess it depends on your luck and if you're aware of the grace period thing.


----------

